# slow cooking bonless leg



## cammok5 (Dec 8, 2010)

i have a 10 pound boneless leg that i want to have for diner tomorrow. i need it to cook while im at work ( 9 hours) what temp could i set it at to have a rare to med rare lamb?  i also dont want a crust on it. no one in my house likes there meat like that.

thanks


----------



## eman (Dec 8, 2010)

, We need more info to try to help you . Are you cooking it in the oven in a smoker or pit???.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm with Bob on this one and I need more infomation. What kind of smoker and how do you want to cook it. Smoke, oven, grill??? It would be hard for me to smoke something like lamb and not be there too. You never know about one hunk of meat to the next on how it's gonna smoke either.


----------



## cammok5 (Dec 8, 2010)

going to use a mes 30" to smoke it.


----------



## eman (Dec 8, 2010)

Since you need to get the temps up to the safe level ( fridge to 140° in 4 hrs or less) and the temp for rare lamb is 140° and med /rare is 150°,

 In my opinion there is no way that you can do this cook properly without being there to watch it. 9 Hrs would either leave you outside the safe zone to long of way over cook the leg o lamb.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 8, 2010)

You normally want to eat your lamb at a medium rare temp (140ish) medium at the highest so you are going to have a really hard time cooking it while you are gone for 9 hours. I like to cook mine to around 130 and then foil for 30 min to an hour and it will climb up a bit in the foil. We always want our lamb to be pink. Normally its around 2-5 hours on the smoker depending on how big of a piece of meat you have. I personally wouldn't attempt to smoke it for 9 hours when I was away as lamb isn't cheap and I wouldn't want to waste it because it was over cooked. If you have to eat it tomorrow then I would cook it ahead of time and slowly reheat it on the night you are going to eat it.


----------



## cammok5 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for the info about the safety time of 4rs.  with that said what temp do you recamend  for this (10 lbs  bonless) do you think it would be better for a 1st timer to cook this in a roasting oven or in a electric smoker?


----------



## eman (Dec 8, 2010)

It can easily be done in the mes but you need to have a good thermo to be able to keep track of your temps and i should't take more than 5 - 6 hours.


----------

